# Frogs



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Frogs being a sign of spring I was just wondering if anyone has heard or seen any yet this spring?I have a few areas where i normaly would hear them at close to me but havent yet.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

We heard some spring peepers Friday morning while my son and I were looking for turkeys. This was in the Howard City area.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

Started 2 days ago,they were making noise big time.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Well, they are freezing their butts off today. :lol:


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Well maybe I havent been spending enough time outside to hear them yet,thats going to be changing soon as Im up walking around more.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Dawn & I took a ride in the National Forest Y/D and there's a few boggy spots where we stopped & listened in wonder to the hundreds & hundreds of the peepers going at it...
I have a feeling thier lips are blue today like Ray said!


----------



## mkarpov (Jan 12, 2009)

they were making a racket on the Stoney Creek nature trail 2 weeks ago. I was amazed to hear them so early(and cold!)


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I heard spring peepers sometime mid last week walking through a Holly park with my girlfriend..


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Been hearing chorus frogs in Saginaw area since March 16. Wood frogs were just starting to call last week.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

No peepers in NE MI yet! Snow on the ground this morning. Tired of the cold!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> No peepers in NE MI yet! Snow on the ground this morning. Tired of the cold!


Man just be happy we dont live in the nothern and central plains those poor people have been getting pounded with some bad blizzards lately:yikes:,makes me thankful for what weather we have to deal with.


----------



## CAPT HEAVY (Nov 4, 2002)

I hear that!! It seems like every time I turn on the weather channel those folks are getting a beating!


----------



## Michigan Mike (May 21, 2004)

Been hearing the peepers chirping for about a week now
and seen a big Bull frog swim by while fishing in the shallows
on Sunday.
It was a long winter, even way down here.


----------



## chinamigarden (Oct 21, 2005)

The last 2 nights the frogs in my pond have been quite vocal.


----------



## giver108 (Nov 24, 2004)

I seen one in Portage Lake by Pinckney last Friday when I was helping a buddy put in his docks. It was also the biggest frog I have ever seen, easily over a foot long.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, you want frogs, come to my place. Had the tiny brown tree frogs all over my house this morning, the rain has brought them out of hiding and now they're all over! Plus the frogs in the pond are almost deafning


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I still havent seen or heard a frog where I live:sad:


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

CAPT HEAVY said:


> No peepers in NE MI yet! Snow on the ground this morning. Tired of the cold!


Heard them last night for the first time this year at my house, down around the lake.....


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Geeze!!! the've been going strong here for about two weeks now!!


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I got geese ,ducks and every other bird and a swamp around here but no frogs


----------

